# NOS GT Zaskar LE Aqua Anodized



## bvarnfullagts (30. Januar 2011)

Has never had a head set or BB installed.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5722&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4259wt_1139


----------

